# Kooikerhondje breed



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Cute little thing but I don;t think I have ever seen one. What are they bred to do. Kind of looks like a field dog of sorts.

Hooch


----------



## hydra (Aug 9, 2007)

This is the beautiful and clever face.
Her name is Manusia's Honey


----------



## hydra (Aug 9, 2007)

*Kooikerhondjes are well suited to: HUNTER OF DUCKS , Retrieving (if they are taught well), Tracking, Agility, Obedience, Conformation, Dance (obedience and maneuvers set to music), Swimming and playing in Water.*
* *


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

She's beautiful. I was not aware of this breed. Thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow you could take her to the duck blind that morning and out to the dance hall that night. Good doggie!!!

Hooch


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks like a larger Cav. King Charles. Super cute!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

FUNNY! I just got a book of dog posters with two of these dogs shown. I was telling my roomie my book must be Euro because it features this breed! The breed isn't labelled but I know that's what the two dogs are in the photo.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that you mention it, it does look a little like a King Charles.

Hooch


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Very cuts dog


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

It says on Wikipedia that it is _rapidly gaining popularity in the United States and Canada, where it is still relatively unknown_. LOL How can it be both?  

No matter, it is very cute.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That's Wikipedia for ya!!!

Hooch


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I guess someone is hedging their bets.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I guess someone is hedging their bets.


LOL That's a good one.

Hooch


----------

